# Tecumseh h50-65225h hp?



## otherwhitemeat (Dec 15, 2012)

How much hp is this motor? I was under the assumption h50's are 5hp. But the guy who sold it to me said it was a 7hp. Ive dont some google searches and have seen a few posts about this being a 7hp too. So which is it?

Anyone have a good link to a web site i can put in a engine model number and find information like hp ratings?


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

I have a h50 it's 5hp.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Welcome to the group. Try this, chart. It lists an H30 as 3HP, an H35 as 3.5HP, an H40 as 4HP, but then it switches to a different designation and no H50 is shown, but it would point to it being 5HP to me.

http://www.tecumsehpower.com/CustomerService/ServiceEnginesandAccessories.pdf

This chart specifically says the 50 means 5HP.

Models, Types and Codes


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

Welcome Otherwhitemeat!

Are you sure it is not an OHH50??? Are those numbers from of the top of the shroud??
Does it have an electric start???


----------



## otherwhitemeat (Dec 15, 2012)

This isnt mine, but exactly the same as what I got. And this person is also posting it as a 7hp.

Heavy Duty Jacobsen Imperial 26" Snowblower

The engine numer I gave is on a metal "tag" on the carb side of the engine.


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

It definitely exists...here is an engine parts list for you!!! Might help???

http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/tecumsehpartslist/H50-65225H.pdf

Good luck...


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I have always been under the impression that Hxx is x.x HP.
My guess would be 5 HP.


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

It lists as a 12.18 cu. in./199.63cc


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

It uses 21.oz/630ml's of oil.


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

Tough to find that actually states 5 hp. The 5hp that you could get on a Simplicity 860 was a Tecumseh and it was an 12.04Cu.in.(197.34cc) 

5hp!!!


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

That second link shows these codes among the charts, so if I were a betting man, I'd say it's a 5 Horse Power.

H	HORIZONTAL CRANKSHAFT

50	5 HP

EXAMPLE OF MODEL NUMBER:

TVS90----> Tecumseh Vertical Styled. 9.0 ci displacement.
H60-------> Horizontal Crankshaft. 6.0 horsepower


----------



## Dusty (Dec 13, 2018)

They existed, originally the predecessor to the smaller HSK50 and were later continued to be produced as the HH50 while the HSK50 was in production. They had a larger block and slightly larger displacement at approximately 198cc vs the smaller 195cc. They shared the same block as the old H40 and were similar to the H60 and H70. The H50 is a 5 horsepower engine, not a 7 horsepower. The H60 and H70 blocks were slightly larger the h60 and h70 shared the same block, the H70 just had a larger piston and for a period up till 71 was the largest engine available by Tecumseh for a snowblower. So if the engine said H50, it was a 5 horsepower, not a 7. The 7hp would have been an H70. All of these 60's larger block Tecumseh's before the actual 8hp and up medium frame came out were pretty powerful and reliable. Than the medium frame came out in 1972 which was a game changer that led to larger snowblowers being built. From that time forward it was common to have an intermediate machine with a 4 or 5 hsk engine or a larger machine with the 8 and 10hp hm engines. The 6 and 7 horsepower were still in production after 1972 but weren't seen as frequent as the 8hp towards the end of the 1990's when the majority of snowblowers had medium frame Tecumseh engines on them. The old H block Tecumseh's were a good reliable work worse engine. Those older machines will work fine with a 7 or 8hp, whatever you were to decide to put on it. A 7hp would fit on unmodified as its footprint was nearly the same as the old H50. An 8hp is a little larger, so slightly more altering would be required to get the 8hp on, but it will go, they were installing them the last two years of production on that period of Ariens.


----------

